# I need some advice about an accident



## tiki1310 (Aug 11, 2014)

To begin with here is my Tank Set up. I have a 20 Gal tank that I Am just getting started with and have two African cichlids and one Pleco. (had a third cichlid but I got beat up and died.)

Tonight as I was just looking in the tank making sure everybody was good and Happy I notice that I had a new addition to the tank a new baby. (was not trying to breed at all) I do not know which one of my cichlids is the male and which one is the female I was not really paying that much attention. I removed the baby from the tank and am going to keep an eye out for others new little additions (NLA) The reason that I removed the baby is one of the two of my cichlids is aggressive and killed one adult already and has attacked the other one as well. (It has eaten tail fin) I need some help and advice PDQ.

Here are my Questions 
1.	How do I tell male from female
2.	How many NLA should I be watching for
3.	How do I care for mom and babies


----------



## tiki1310 (Aug 11, 2014)

I should say i think they are African.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, for one, the tank is too small for Africans. A 4' 55 gallon tank is pretty much minimum for any long term success.
You want 1 male 3-4 females of a species. You could do 3 species in a 55 gallon tank. Can you post pictures of what you have?


----------

